# How long to get certified after graduation?



## CNAinFL (Feb 20, 2010)

My EMT-B class ends at the end of April. On the nremt.org site it says to create your account 3 to 4 weeks before you want to take your test.

So could I do that right before I finish my class - say the week before my final? That would give me a couple of weeks to study for the nremt.

Also - after I take the test - from what I gather on here you find out the next day whether you've passed - so assuming that I pass, how long is it before I'm officially certified and can go start applying at agencies?


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 20, 2010)

*Depends......*



CNAinFL said:


> My EMT-B class ends at the end of April. On the nremt.org site it says to create your account 3 to 4 weeks before you want to take your test.
> 
> So could I do that right before I finish my class - say the week before my final? That would give me a couple of weeks to study for the nremt.
> 
> Also - after I take the test - from what I gather on here you find out the next day whether you've passed - so assuming that I pass, how long is it before I'm officially certified and can go start applying at agencies?



Is the NREMT practical test part of your EMT-B program?  If so, there may be a delay in the NREMT getting results depending on if anyone has to  re-test, etc..  If not, you will need to find a location to do the practical test and then take the written test.   I think I had my NREMT card in about a week after completing all of the requirements.

A NREMT card doesn't necessarily give you a license to work as an EMT.  You need to talk to your State EMS office to see what requirements they have for getting your State license.  Your EMT Class Coordinator should be able to answer some of these questions as well.


----------



## CNAinFL (Feb 20, 2010)

wyoskibum said:


> Is the NREMT practical test part of your EMT-B program?  If so, there may be a delay in the NREMT getting results depending on if anyone has to  re-test, etc..  If not, you will need to find a location to do the practical test and then take the written test.   I think I had my NREMT card in about a week after completing all of the requirements.
> 
> A NREMT card doesn't necessarily give you a license to work as an EMT.  You need to talk to your State EMS office to see what requirements they have for getting your State license.  Your EMT Class Coordinator should be able to answer some of these questions as well.



I don't know - I don't think it is, but I will ask my teacher on Monday.


----------



## Angel (Mar 6, 2010)

it depends, since my practical was apart of the class, after she had final grades input she gave all the people who passed names to the coordinator who approved us to put in our NREMT app, from the final to the time i got approved was like 3 weeks (we had a 2 week break in between) 
then another day for the ATT to come, and i took my test about two weeks later.

if anything make sure you call them if its taking too long. once i got my Cert in the mail I called the next day so I could reg right away


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 6, 2010)

Create your account now and apply to test now.  In the school portion, put your school... there may or may not be a place to indicate that you are awaiting the completion of your class.  This gives NREMT a chance to process all of your paperwork and believe me, it gets done much quicker.  I applied on dec. 4th 2008,  completed my class on December 31st @0900 received my ATT around the 5th of Jan. and took my test on 11th.  

My friends in class with me, who waited until they FINISHED class to start the paperwork, were still waiting for their ATT at the end of FEB. 

Don't delay. finish up the paperwork you can do right now.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 6, 2010)

well i applied for testing about 2 days after i finished my class, it took about 2 days to confirm my class completion and get my  ATT number and the following week 7 days after i finished my class i took my test, got my result the following day and my NREMT cert in the mail in 3 business days

but it did take me about 2-3 weeks to get my county certs and Ambulance Licence


----------

